# Prilosec side effects



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,I have been on Prilosec for about 6 weeks now.Finally feeling great!!!!One problem, I have noticed heart fluttering.Nothing rapid. Just heart palapitations. I have had them in the past, and have had some heart tests that said the palapatations were ok, notthe bad kind. Anyways, I was wondering if the Prilosec brought them on, or some of the stress in my life. A very rare side effect from ALL PPI's, is irregular heartbeat. Only 1%. I was wondering if I was the 1%. I wanted to take the Prilosec for a couple more weeks. I don't know what to do. Mayber I'll ask the pharmasist.ThanksCindybell


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cindybell, a good idea to ask a pharmacist. I'm still on Prilosec (at ten weeks now), and don't know how long to stay on it. For a few days I had no symptoms, then the last two days I had an acidy phlegm in my throat all day. So maybe I need to stay one it yet. And when I want to go off, my doctor wants me to be on ranitidine (generic Zantac) for awhile before tapering off that. But I don't know when to make the switch, and he's not much help. Has your doctor given you any guidance as to how you'll know when to stop the Prilosec?Come to think of it, a friend of mine mentioned palps when on nexium. She still gets them now that she's off the med, but not as often. Maybe she was in the 1% too? Kind of hard to get a clear answer. I get palps at times, but I have a mitral valve problem. I've had it checked out, so I just try to ignore it. But palpitations can be very unsettling, can't they? I know what you mean. Hope you can get an answer on this one.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

WE must all be in that 1% even though I think it is more than 1% because I get the heart fluttering also. There are many side effects to these PPI'S. I've been getting more reflux, and also problems with swallowing as well. But I have Barretts, so what am I to do, My GI said ppi's are better than the other acid reducers, such as Zantac, which I've been thinking of trying myself.


----------

